# Overclocking P4 on intel D101GGC



## ashiksn1 (May 6, 2008)

I have a intel pentium 4 2.66ghz processor,intel D101GGC motherboard having ATI radeon chipset.I also have two DDR RAMs-a 256mb & a 512mb.How can I overclock my processor and ram?Should I buy an external cooling solution?


----------



## spikygv (May 7, 2008)

AFAIK , u cant OC with that mobo. even if u could OC , whats the point ? the p4 runs rather hot already ..


----------



## hsetir (May 7, 2008)

You can overclock that processor but with void in warranty. The motherboard's warranty shall remain.
You would have to do bsel mod 533->800, as I reckon the motherboard supports 800mhz. If I get some links, I would post them later.


----------

